# [RÉSOLU] [Nvidia] Petit soucis lors d'1 mise à jour...

## HazeC5

Salut.

Il y a quelques jours j'ai mis xorg-server à jour ( x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 ). Ensuite j'ai voulu recompiler les drivers nvidia , seulement je tombe sur 1 problème que je n'ai jamais rencontré auparavant, et que je n'arrive pas résoudre. Du coup la compile des drivers m'est totalement impossible.

Voilà le problème .

Comme vous pouvez le constater il parle d'un "/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r1" , or j'ai  installer ce kernel sur ce PC le 12 Juin, mais ne l'ai jamais compiler ( donc booter dessus! ) , et l'ai supprimer peu de temps après...Je ne sais donc pas d'où il sort cette ligne, ni pourquoi ça l'empêche de compiler les drivers, puisque le lien symbolique est ok, que le .config est présent (et bien compilé ), et que c'est le kernel sur lequel le PC tourne depuis de nombreuses semaines !

Dans "/lib/modules" 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 n'existe pas.

De plus les drivers ont compilé correctement plusieurs fois après ce fameux 12 Juin...La dernière fois que je les ai compilé c'était le 22 Juin, et entre le 12 et le 22 j'avais testé plusieurs versions, et toutes avaient compilées !

J'ai bien sur déjà re-emerger les sources du kernel,mais rien n'y fait, je tombe toujours sur la même erreur  :Sad: .

Idem si je change de version des drivers, que ce soit une + récente ou une + ancienne...!!!

Je sèche complètement là.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Twisted Evil: 

Je vais mettre mon kernel à jour , c'est à dire le 2.6.30-r4, que je viens d'installer. Mais je le compilerais que ce week-end car je manque de temps la semaine, en ce moment...Puis si ce problème persiste je pourrais pas avoir X de toute manière, donc je préfère d'abord le résoudre avec votre précieuse aide ^^ !

Sauriez vous me dire que faire pour résoudre ce soucis ? Svp !

Merci. Bonne soirée.   :Wink: 

[P.S]Je risque de ne pas répondre avant demain soir, mais n'hésitez pas à répondre si vous avez des idées, ou mieux la solution ;p   :Exclamation:   [/P.S]

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Bon, je vois que tu utilises les drivers 185.18.14, et si tu utilisais les derniers drivers (185.18.31) ?

As-tu fais un "env-update && source /etc/profile" avant le emerge des nvidia-drivers ? (c'est peut-être bête mais bon...sait-on jamais....)

Le ".config" correspond bien à la bonne version des sources du kernel ? (genre pas avoir  bêtement copié le ".config" du kernel 2.6.30 dans la source du 2.6.28  ?)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je dirais que quelque-chose a merdé ta variable KBUILD_OUTPUT

Tu as bien desinstallé ce noyau avec portage ?

```
emerge -C "=gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1"
```

Tu peux déjà essayer d'installer les drivers en forçant cette variable pour confirmer que ça vient bien de là :

```
KBUILD_OUTPUT="/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5" emerge -1 nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## HazeC5

Hug.

@Kazuya Oui je fais toujours env-update && source /etc/profile.

Concernant le .config, oui il correspond bien? J'ai d'ailleurs plusieurs fois fais 1 "grep 2.6.30-r1 /usr/src/linux-*/*" ,mais il ne trouve aucune correspondance.

Concernant la dernière version des drivers, cela reste identique..Comme précisé dans mon 1er post ce soucis est présent avec chaque versions...

@GentooUser@Clubic 

Je viens de faire ce que tu proposes. Pour le emerge -C , la version du kernel incriminée n'est pas présente  sur mon système.

Pour ta 2è proposition, voilà ce que j'ai comme résultat:

erreur

Visiblement ça semble plus correct, mais ça coince au niveau d'un patch, d'après ce que je comprends.

En tout cas merci pour vos propositions. Là je dois partir, je reviens ce soir afin que l'on puisse résoudre enfin ce soucis. Car avec la commande de GentooUser@Clubic j'ai l'impression que la solution n'est plus très loin ^^   :Wink: 

Merci @ vous, bonne journée ensoleillée et @ ce soir.

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Concernant le .config, oui il correspond bien? J'ai d'ailleurs plusieurs fois fais 1 "grep 2.6.30-r1 /usr/src/linux-*/*" ,mais il ne trouve aucune correspondance. 

 

C'est entre-guillemets normal car tu as dû faire un rm du rep et non une désinstallation via emerge, et il reste donc une entrée correspondante dans ton world : tu peux vérifier simplement i.e. avec un #emerge -p v --depclean  (attention avec le "-p" sinon cata   :Twisted Evil:  )

Comme te l'a dit GentooUser@Clubic si tu as bien fait un :

```
#emerge -C =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1
```

Normalement il a viré ce qui restait et râlé sur les sources qu'il ne trouvait pas vu que tu les avais déjà supprimées manuellement mais c'est pas grave. C'est pour çà que tu as la bonne version dans le second output d'emerge que tu a collé.

Sinon pour le nvidia, il cherche les patchs dans le rep de ton overlay local (/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch) - y sont-ils ?

ps: tu peux faire voir un tail du build.log stp

----------

## HazeC5

Hug.

@boozo Les guillemets c'est moi qui les ai mises. De plus je ne rm les sources qu'après les avoir supprimées via emerge.

Par contre j'ai vérifié dans world et /var/db/pkg/sys-kernel. Dans le world il n'y a que les entrées des kernels installés.Par contre dans /var/db/pkg/sys-kernel , j'ai trouvé ceci:

```

$ ls /var/db/pkg/sys-kernel>

gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r5  linux-headers-2.6.30-r1

gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4  -MERGING-gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1

```

Vous remarquez bien le fichier "-MERGING-gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1" ! Je vais donc le supprimer, et je pense que le soucis sera résolu. Dans le cas contraire il y a 1 autre soucis.

Je fais ça de suite et je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## HazeC5

Bon bah le soucis est toujours  d'actualité, car même en ayant supprimé le fichier -MERGING , je tombe toujours sur la même erreurs...

Rah je désespère là , car je voudrais bien mettre à jour mon kernel et passé au dernier stable.

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Que donne :

```

$ ls -l /lib/modules/*/build

```

----------

## HazeC5

Ahah

Voilà le résultat de ta commande netfab :

```
ls -l /lib/modules/*/build

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 mai    1 01:42 /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo/build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 juin  21 23:27 /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 mai   20 03:23 /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r4/build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r4

```

Donc le "/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build" pointe sur le kernel "/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r1" qui n'est plus présent...

D'où mon erreur je suppose.

J'avais déjà regardé dans "/lib/modules/" mais pas concernant le "build"!!!

Je vais donc supprimer ce liens sur le 2.30-r1 et le remettre sur le bon kernel 2.6.28-r5.

C'est bien ça que je dois faire ? N'est-ce pas ?

----------

## netfab

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vais donc supprimer ce liens sur le 2.30-r1 et le remettre sur le bon kernel 2.6.28-r5.
> 
> C'est bien ça que je dois faire ? N'est-ce pas ?

 

Oui. Les eclass concernant les kernels doivent se baser sur ce lien pour déterminer la configuration du kernel utilisé.

----------

## HazeC5

Il y avait aussi le fichier source qui pointait sur le 2.6.30-r1. En + du build.

J'ai donc refais les liens sur le kernel courant et là la compile des drivers passent enfin ^^   :Wink: 

Mais sachant que dans /usr/lib/modules, chaque kernel a son propre dossier, pourquoi cette fois-ci les fichiers source et build pointait sur 1 autre kernel ... ?

Merci @ vous et surtout @ toi netfab.

Bonne soirée et @ bientôt   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

